# Batemans Bay - Where to Fish



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi,
I am going to Batemans Bay in the October Long Week End 30th till 3rd.

I will be staying at the Beaches Resort Park.

Can any give me some tips on spots and target fish at this time of year in the Bay\River.

May be catch up with any members in the area at that time.

Kind Regards,
Eric


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Hi Eric,
October in Batemans bay is a good time of year.
The river fishes well for flatties, whiting and bream. Fishing the edges of the oyster rack where it drops into the main river is a good option for flatties, bream and whiting on surface lures, shallow hardbodies or lightweight plastics in the racks and surrounding flats.
Lots of Jewfish in the system as well, they can be harder to target, but the bay bridge is a good start.
In the actual bay itself, lots of sand flatties pretty much everywhere between snapper island and the tollgate islands, there should be a fair few bonito around by then too..
Snapper will still be an option out of the headlands, and salmon on most surf beaches too


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Craig,

Thanks for the response, can't wait to get done there. Had a good time at Depot beach last time, but will probably stick in the bay this time.

In the bay is there much live bait? , if yes, were is a good hunting spot. I will be at the Beached Resort Camp ground so any spot near there?

Thanks again,

Eric


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi back
I'm a bit further south than Batemans Bay, at Tomakin, there is a big fishing comp at the Tomakin Club over the Oct weekend

http://www.tomakinclub.com.au/sportingClubs.html

I was going to enter & fish around Barlings to Broulee.

I'm not sure about live bait availability in the bay, it depends on water temp, its pretty cold at the moment (16.8 ...http://www.mhl.nsw.gov.au/www/wave_temp_batbow.htmlx), but there were a few bonito around last week.They're still getting some good snapper in close.

Keep an eye on the marine park boundaries, maps available at all fishing outlets.

cheers mal


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The most reliable spot for livies is just off the eastern side of snapper island, just depends on water temp as Mal already said


----------

